# 1960's sno-thro motor mounting bolts



## bfrost (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a 1963-64 Ariens sno-thro. Serial number is 10ml60d on main frame. On thrower its 7-10M. The snowblower is mostly in tact and has original Tecumseh 6 hp motor (model h60-75003b, serial 4181 04886). 

My issue is my motor is wore out and carb is rough. I had a Honda motor off a pressure washer given to me. By stroke of luck the motor mounting holes match up perfectly and the pulley fits the shaft. The problem is the motor mount bolts are not long enough to be able to bolt up the Honda motor. I tried to remove the bolts and I'm not having any luck. They look like they are just pressed into place. I tried tapping them out with a hammer and they won't budge. Any one had to remove these and have any useful pointers or ideas on how to remove them? Thanks in advance for you response.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bfrost 

I don't know that they are but there is a chance they are welded in place. I can't get to mine to check presently.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

hit the mounting bolts HARD with a hammer until they knock out. i think they are just tack welded from inside the belly pan from the factory. after that you can just install new bolts. do not be afraid to use some force, you will not damage anything


----------



## bfrost (Dec 9, 2014)

I can see both sides and I do not believe they are welded. At least I cannot see any welds


----------



## bfrost (Dec 9, 2014)

ill try hitting harder but I bent one already


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Another strange situation I've run into before myself. As I recall the bolts are somehow welded to the tractor body. With the engine I used as I recall I actually had to shave the top of the engine mounting boss to get the engine to bolt on.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Cut them off and drill through what is left of the existing bolt.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In that case it's just paint and maybe a little rust. Might need a bigger hammer.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

On my old Ariens I had to do the same thing. 2 of the studs were able to be knocked out with a nice big 'ol hammer. The other 2 just weren't breaking loose, so I just decided to cut them down and drill out what remained.
Best of luck


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

sorry to hear you're repowering a vintage Ariens with a Honda engine, but I guess it's better than another scrapped Ariens altogether...

having said that, if you have a small hand grinder or dremel with a cutoff wheel on it, grind the heads off the bolts and knock them out. 

those small hobby grinders come in handy for snowblower repairs. I keep one with a bag of cutting/grinding/polishing attachments for it handy at all times. it's one of the most valuable power tools I have, i.e. it gets used, a lot.

if you can get one of those small hand grinders in there, that will grind those bolts away in no time.

or like someone else suggested, a BMH....i.e. big mutha....$#@%! hammer...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

why are you sorry to hear that? all gc and gcv engines are made in the us so the machine will still remain all american, the engine assembled by american employees at the Swepsonville, NC plant.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, there's purists and there's people that want the sucker to toss snow. While I'm a purist I'm also a realist. If I had the Honda engine sitting there I'd have done the same thing.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For my late 70s Ariens I was able to knock them out with a hammer. One bent a little, but I just hit it again. It takes a bit of force to break the tack welds. I think I used a big sledge hammer and just dropped it straight down. Barring that you will have to cut them off and then drill them out. Putting the engine back on will be a bit harder as you will have to hold the bolt from under while trying to wrestle the engine in to place and get a nut started.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You guys are using a sledgehammer, I hope???


----------

